# radiocard cmdline utility similar to fmio?



## jalla (Feb 18, 2012)

I've used audio/fmio in the past to perform timed recordings from a fm-card.
fmio is still in ports, but only for i386 unfortunately.

So, do you know of a similar program working with amd64 that supports the Soundforte SF64-PCR radiocard? It must be cmdline driven as a gui-only program is useless for my purpose.


----------

